# NY PGM Bidnick Expelled



## My Freemasonry (Apr 26, 2012)

*New York Past Grand Master Neal Bidnick has been expelled from the fraternity:*
*
*
*-----------------------------------*
*
*
*Subject:* In the matter of Neal I. Bidnick - Official Notice of Decision of the Commissioners of the Masonic Trial convened on Tuesday, April 24, 2012 is attached herewith.


To:    All Grand Line Officers, Permanent Members, Elected & Appointed Grand Lodge Officers, Masters & Secretaries of NY Masonic Lodges, Concordant Bodies, and to all Grand Lodges in amity with the Grand Lodge of Free and Accepted Masons of the State of New York




GRAND LODGE OF FREE AND ACCEPTED MASONS OF THE STATE OF NEW YORK



*In the Matter of Charges preferred by:*


*RW BRO. KURT OTT*
*Past Grand Marshal of the Grand Lodge (2006 â€“ 2008)*
*Past Districtrict Deputy Grand Master of the Ninth Manhattan District,*
*And a dual member of Harmony Lodge No. 199 and Schiller Lodge No. 304,*


*Complainant,*


*--- Against*


*MW BRO. NEAL IVAN BIDNICK*
*Past Grand Master (2006 â€“ 2008) and*
*A plural member of Sibelius â€“ Bredablick Lodge No. 880,*
*Athelstane Lodge No. 839, Justice Lodge No. 753, Berne Lodge No. 684,*
*And Copernicus Lodge No. 545,*


*Accused.*


*NOTICE OF DECISION:*





*PLEASE TAKE NOTICE* that the decision, signed by the Commissioners appointed to hear, try and determine the Charges preferred by RW BROTHER KURT OTT, against MW BROTHER NEAL IVAN BIDNICK, was filed in the Office of the Grand Secretary, 71 West 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] Street, New York, New York 10010, on April 24, 2012. The Commission, comprised of*FIVE (5) PAST GRAND TREASURERS* determined that by competent evidence that *Past Grand Master BIDNICK did MISAPPROPRIATE FUNDS* and as such, did ENGAGE IN ACTS OR CONDUCT TENDING TO IMPAIR THE PURITY OF THE MASONIC INSTITUTION OR ITS USEFULNESS, OR TO CAUSE SCANDAL OR TO DEGRADE IT IN PUBLIC ESTIMATION, OR WHICH ARE CONTRARY TO ITS PRINCIPLES, OBLIGATIONS OR TEACHINGS, and as such, *Past Grand Master BIDNICK was found GUILTY of the CHARGE* against him, and it was thereafter decided that*Past Grand Master NEAL IVAN BIDNICK shall be punished by being EXPELLED* from the rights and privileges of Masonry.


Dated: New York, New York
APRIL 25, 2012


Submitted by:


STEVEN ADAM RUBIN, Proctor


To:    GRAND MASTER
          Sibelius â€“ Bredablick Lodge No. 880
Athelstane Lodge No. 839
Justice Lodge No. 753
Berne Lodge No. 684
Copernicus Lodge No. 545


Please refer to the signed Official Notice of the Decision of the Commissioners of the Masonic Trial attached herewith as a pdf file.


Distributed by order of the Grand Master.


RW Brother Gilbert Savitzky, PGT
Office of the Grand Secretary
Grand Lodge F. & A.M. of the State of New York
Masonic Hall â€“ 17[SUP]th[/SUP] Floor
71 West 23[SUP]rd[/SUP] Street
New York, NY 10010
nysgrandsecy@aol.com


Tel.: (212) 741-4500







More...


----------

